# Whistle training



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I have been using a boatswains whistle to signal the goats to gather around me and stand when aggressive dogs are around, and to help them separate from another 'herd' going the other direction on the trail.

This week I was able to whistle them in to where I was hiding. I was about 150 yards away hiding in the brush. When they first heard the whistle, they all stopped and looked around for me. Then they cautiously walked together to about 20 feet from where I was. And then they started calling for me. 

When I showed myself, they walked underfoot until we got out in the open and I started talking to them.

So I think they are interpreting it as a danger signal. When I started using the whistle I was hoping they would just come running, but I think I like their response.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

Who knows what goes on in a goat's mind (is it good to eat? Is it dangerous?). Whatever works. I whistle for my goats, just using my mouth. It's my way of telling them "Come to me, boys". After a couple of close calls with dogs they have learned to come close to me any time there is danger. I like the fact that they come to the whistle. One thing I've also done is use an orange peel as a bribe. They really love orange peels. So when I want them to come so I can mess with their pack or whatever I whistle and wave an orange peel at them. Works most of the time.


----------



## eastcoastpackers (Feb 27, 2010)

I like the whistle ~ may start trying it. I just yell for them, but would like a better way.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

How did you start the training? I'd love to teach my guys to do that.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

When they were young and we were out hiking, the goats would sometimes be browsing and ignore me when I wanted to move on. I would whistle, call, and finally give up and get their leashes and start walking. Big PIA. So one day I whistled and said "Let's go boys", and walked off. They ignored me but I kept going and then hid behind a tree where I could see them. Before long they realized I was gone and started getting worried. They started bawling and milling around, not knowing where I had gone. So I whistled, while still hiding. They came running and when I stepped out in the open they were so happy to see me. A couple more episodes like that and two things happened. First, the boys now keep track of where I am, and where each other is, and if I start walking away they will follow me. And if I whistle, especially if they can't see me, they come running. 

Most of the time I just whistle with my mouth, kind of a European siren kind of sound gong up and down in pitch. They hear that very well, and know it's me. I carry a little orange dog whistle and use that sometimes too. I have also trained my dog to come to the whistle. I think it works a lot better than yelling. The animals can hear it much farther away even if the wind is blowing. And they don't confuse it with other peoples' voices or other sounds. The whistle means "come to me, or get left behind and the mountain lions will get you".


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I had used the boatswain's whistle because I can't whistle well without one. But I have been practicing so that I don't need it.

When I started hiking, the goats were only a couple months old, and I noticed that when they got out of sight they would start calling to each other. So I started tooting the whistle in response to their call. It seemed to calm them down. 

Our trails were narrow and brush covered so they were near, just out of sight.

Then as we encountered dogs and people on the trail, I gave a different call..wee oo wee toot toot toot. This they started interpreting as trouble and would gather to me.

To test it, I took them out to Stanisbury Island and slipped away about 300 yards and hid. I started the danger whistle and they ran to about 50 feet of me, but being out of sight they wouldn't come closer. After I showed myself, they came right to me. 

It certainly isn't scientific, but it made me more easy with the idea of them being farther away from me, though it is difficult to actually sneak away from them.

Now I am whistling when I go out to feed them too, just to increase the vocabulary.


----------



## Jayme_Alaska (Jan 4, 2011)

That's great! Thank you. As I read your reply, I realized that I whistle to my dog while on the trail to have him stop or come closer and the goats stop too, I just didn't even think of it until now! I'll definitely start using it more.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Good advice given by everyone. I find it easier to start training them to come to the whistle by simply whistling to them when I feed them. They learn that when they hear my whistle good things are about to happen. They can be out of sight in the pasture but come running full speed when I whistle. 

I'm curious to see how many commands Bob can train with the whistle. I expect to see Pig do the two step to the whistle at the next Rendy...lol


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

That sounds good.  Would be good to have a different whistle as a different command, and would look really smart too. :lol:  

I 'accidently' trained the goat kids from this season to come to 'yeh-ah', because when they were lost and yelling 'ma-a-aaa!' or 'mih-ih-ih-ih-ih' I would call yeh-ah? in a 'what's wrong poor baby' tone, and when they heard me and did a glad little meh-eh and came over, I'd rub and ruffle their hair and say 'oh yes' in a happy tone. Now that is what I call the little kids with, and they come hurrying over. I am training them to know each of their names as well, but for the little tinies, a few yeh-ahs and then when they are walking the last little way wagging their tails and grinning, I say 'oh yes' to hurry them up. The main problem is that it sounds really silly.  :roll: :lol: 
At least they are learning their real names too now, and "Blossom, Sky!" or "Sunny!" sounds better.  Nij, Dolly and Woody only come for a yeh-ah though if they are a long way away.  For the adults, they come to just their names, though a whistle would be helpful for longer distances, I don't think the old does are going to learn to come other than for their usual call.  
Cazz


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Moe has always been stand-offish. I have been letting him roam free with Pig.

They were around the front of the house when I whistled from the back out of sight. They both called back to me and moments later they were both by my side have come running full speed. 

That's the primary behavior that I am hoping will rub off on the whole herd as Pig becomes dominant. Just an added psychological lever on the older goats that are not as well bonded.

Sometimes when feeding off the haystack Moe will see me coming to put him away and run away from me just out of reach. Yesterday just before I got to the gate I sneezed, and he came running to my side.

The old sneeze warning spooked him to coming to daddy ;-)


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Bob Jones said:


> Moe has always been stand-offish. Yesterday just before I got to the gate I sneezed, and he came running to my side. The old sneeze warning spooked him to coming to daddy ;-)


That is what is known as a "Eureka" moment in animal training!


----------

